# Tipp für Forum-Software?



## klicki (5. Dez. 2013)

Moin Leute!

Auf meinem Ubuntu-Server 13.04 habe ich ISPconfig laufen - alles prima! Jetzt würde ich gerne eine Software installieren, um ein Nutzerforum zu starten. Mit schwebt so etwas wie phpBB3 vor, weil das schon in der Ubuntu-Distribution drin ist. Gibt es Erfahrungen, Tipps oder Hinweise, ob die Software sich mit ISPconfig verträgt? Gibt es bessere? Ich möchte nicht gleich zu Beginn die falsche Richtung einschlagen und dann in einem Haufen Ärger stecken bleiben.

Danke für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## neurex (5. Dez. 2013)

Wir setzen Unternehmensintern mittlerweile das Burning Board von Woltlab ein (kostet allerdings etwas). Vorher waren wir bei vBulletin was aber von Version zu Version fehleranfälliger wird (also ich kann da mittlerweile nur noch von abraten, selbst das was ich bei uns vom Support bzw. den Kunden mitbekomme spricht nicht mehr für diese Software). phpBB haben wir früher mal für ein Projekt eingesetzt und damals erschien uns das ganze nicht ausgereift. Ist allerdings auch schon ein paar Jahre her.

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber nicht auf bereits vorinstallierte Forensysteme zurückgreifen. Lade dir direkt eine Version vom entsprechenden Hersteller herunter. In der Regel ist die nur zu entpacken, hochzuladen, ein paar Datei-/Ordnerrechte setzen und eine Install aufzurufen. Da müssen keine speziellen Einrichtungen erfüllt sein. PHP (fcgi) und MySQL sollten in der Regel ausreichen (kann nur sein das du bei PHP den Dateiupload vergrößern musst und wenn du suhousin einsetzt die max_request (glaube zumindest das es das war) erhöhen musst, ist aber idR nicht der Fall). Zumindest was das Burning Board angeht, das läuft out-of-box.


----------



## klicki (6. Dez. 2013)

Hi neurex,

danke für die Info! Das Produkt kannte ich noch nicht. Vielleicht fange ich mal mit der Lite-Version als Test an. Produktiv müsste ich dann die Vollversion nutzen. Ist der Kalender bei Dir im Einsatz? Das ist eine weitere Baustelle, auf der ich was liefern muss.


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2013)

Was vbulletin angeht kann ich neurex nur zustommen. Früher war es eine tolle software (3.x) Versionen, aber ab Version 4 wurde es immer schlechter. Wir setzen ja hier auch noch vbulletin ein, ich bin aber auch auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Ein großes Forum zu migrieren ist aber nicht so ganz ohne 

@neurex: Weißt Du wie woltlab seine Templates verwaltet und ob Updates gut durchlaufen? Updates bei VB sind mir immer ein Graus und dass alle Templates in der mysql DB liegen und über den internen editor berabeitet werden müssen, macht es nicht gerade besser. Und hast Du zufällig schon die Woltlab 4 Beta getestet?


----------



## klicki (6. Dez. 2013)

Auf der Woltlab-Seite steht, dass die andere Foren automatisch bei einer Übernahme konvertieren können. Würde ich aber erst unter Laborbedingungen ausprobieren wollen.


----------



## neurex (6. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von klicki:


> Hi neurex,
> 
> danke für die Info! Das Produkt kannte ich noch nicht. Vielleicht fange ich mal mit der Lite-Version als Test an. Produktiv müsste ich dann die Vollversion nutzen. Ist der Kalender bei Dir im Einsatz? Das ist eine weitere Baustelle, auf der ich was liefern muss.


Sprichst du vom Burning Board? Also ich hab das schon intern seit unter Version 1 im Einsatz und bis zur Version 3 war der Kalender soweit ich weiß inkludiert. Hat eigentlich immer ganz gut funktioniert aber wir sind was den Kalender angeht irgendwann bei Version 2 auf eine PIM-Suite Lösung umgestiegen. Bei Version 3 und jetzt dann auch 4 ist er glaub ich nur noch als Plugin erhältlich. Kann somit leider nichts dazu sagen aber was genau hast du denn mit dem Kalender vor?



Zitat von Till:


> Was vbulletin angeht kann ich neurex nur zustommen. Früher war es eine tolle software (3.x) Versionen, aber ab Version 4 wurde es immer schlechter. Wir setzen ja hier auch noch vbulletin ein, ich bin aber auch auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Ein großes Forum zu migrieren ist aber nicht so ganz ohne
> 
> @neurex: Weißt Du wie woltlab seine Templates verwaltet und ob Updates gut durchlaufen? Updates bei VB sind mir immer ein Graus und dass alle Templates in der mysql DB liegen und über den internen editor berabeitet werden müssen, macht es nicht gerade besser. Und hast Du zufällig schon die Woltlab 4 Beta getestet?


Also da muss ich die Firma Woltlab wirklich loben was Updates angeht! Die liefen immer durch bis jetzt (im 3er haben sie sogar ne Onlineaktualisierung (also kein DL mehr auf den lokalen Rechner)). Soweit ich mich errinnere cacht das 3er die Templates auf HDD, gespeichert sind sie aber meines erachtens in der DB. Aber die haben für eine Forensoftware einen verdammt guten internen Editor wenn ich an vBB Zeiten denke.

Und zumindest was vBB nach BB3 import angeht, der hat zuverlässig funktioniert 
Ne, die 4er hab ich noch nicht getestet aber da gibts ne öffentliche Demo zum Download glaub ich.



Zitat von klicki:


> Auf der Woltlab-Seite steht, dass die andere Foren automatisch bei einer Übernahme konvertieren können. Würde ich aber erst unter Laborbedingungen ausprobieren wollen.


Bei der Lite musst du etwas aufpassen, soweit ich weiß haben die da den Converter "beschnitten". In der Vollversion kann der ein paar Dinge mehr.


----------



## klicki (6. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von neurex:


> Bei der Lite musst du etwas aufpassen, soweit ich weiß haben die da den Converter "beschnitten". In der Vollversion kann der ein paar Dinge mehr.


Mein Plan ist ganz simpel: Wenn die Lite gut einschlägt, möchte ich die in die Vollversion konvertieren. Das müsste die Software hin bekommen.  

Mit dem Kalender möchte ich folgendes machen: Es gibt Betreuer, die Veranstaltungen an verschiedenen Orten in Deutschland eintragen würden. Auf einer Webseite möchte ich dann diese Kalenderinhalte dem geneigten Publikum präsentieren. Momentan schwebt mir eine Lösung mit Radicale vor. Die erzeugten ics-Dateien würde ich dann mit einem Frame von instantcal.com anzeigen lassen. Aber bessere Ideen sind natürlich willkommen!


----------



## neurex (6. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von klicki:


> Mein Plan ist ganz simpel: Wenn die Lite gut einschlägt, möchte ich die in die Vollversion konvertieren. Das müsste die Software hin bekommen.


Ich bin davon ausgegangen das du von einem anderen Forensystem auf wBB Lite konvertierst. Von Lite auf Full ist natürlich kein Problem 

Also wenn ich mich recht errinnere kannst du den Kalender für verschiedene Benutzergruppen freigeben die dann schreiben dürfen und die müssten entscheiden können für wenn der Termin dann sichtbar ist (nur bestimmte Personen oder öffentlich). Das ganze sollte auch über das Community Framework einfach ausgegeben werden...


----------



## Omega (6. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Wir setzen ja hier auch noch vbulletin ein, ich bin aber auch auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Ein großes Forum zu migrieren ist aber nicht so ganz ohne


Wirf bitte einen Blick auf Xenforo. Kier, der Entwickler der VB3 Software hat ein eigenes Projekt gestartet, welches jetzt gut durchstartet. Die Übernahme von VB3 habe ich ohne Probleme durchführen können. Gut 700.000 Beiträge incl. Danke, 5000 User waren in gut drei Stunden umgezogen! Xenforo ist aber mit zur Zeit ca. 120 € kein Billigheimer.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2013)

@Omega

Danke für die Info! Ich hatte mir xenforo auch schon angesehen, aber leider nur sehr spärliche Infos auf deren Seite gefunden. Wie sieht es mit den URL's der Posts aus, gibt es vielleicht so eine art compatibilitätsmodus zu vb oder rewrite Rules? Die 120 EUR sind kein Problem, wenn es gut funktioniert und langfristig weiter entwickelt wird, dann gebe ich das gerne dafür aus.

Wie sieht es mit der Performance aus? VB 4 und 5 sind da ja ein Graus, daher hab ich auch die live Seite nicht darauf umgezogen.


----------



## nowayback (7. Dez. 2013)

hi till...

evtl. wäre auch tiki wiki (http://info.tiki.org/tiki-index.php) was für dich - nur mit der beitragsübernahme siehts da warscheinlich bissl eng aus. aber das scheint ne all-in-one lösung zu sein mit wiki, forum, umfragen, kalender, blogs, tabellen, rss, externe rss feeds,.... und unterstützt auch themes - also könntest dein jetziges design warscheinlich problemlos nachbauen.

wenn nicht, dann hab ich es wenigstens mal in den raum geworfen 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Omega (8. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Danke für die Info! Ich hatte mir xenforo auch schon angesehen, aber leider nur sehr spärliche Infos auf deren Seite gefunden.


Nun ja, spärlich finde ich die die Seiten Xenforo.com und xendach.de nicht  Ich denke, da findet man fast alles was dem Forenadmin so vorschwebt.



Zitat von Till:


> Wie sieht es mit den URL's der Posts aus, gibt es vielleicht so eine art compatibilitätsmodus zu vb oder rewrite Rules?


Die gibt es: Redirection Scripts for vBulletin 3.x | XenForo Community



Zitat von Till:


> Wie sieht es mit der Performance aus?


Gut! Vergleichbar mit der VB3. Ich bin von VB3 nach Xenforo umgezogen, die User meinen sogar, dass das Forum schneller geworden ist. Alles in allem wirkt Xenforo, durch den Einsatz von Ajax, leichter. Hier der Link zu dem großen Forum (fast immer 200 User online) mit dem wir Anfang Oktober umgezogen sind: MSVPortal Server dahinter ist der Hetzner EX40-SSD, das fast ausschliesslich das Forum hostet!


----------



## klicki (8. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> evtl. wäre auch tiki wiki (http://info.tiki.org/tiki-index.php) was für dich - nur mit der beitragsübernahme siehts da warscheinlich bissl eng aus. aber das scheint ne all-in-one lösung zu sein mit wiki, forum, umfragen, kalender, blogs, tabellen, rss, externe rss feeds,.... und unterstützt auch themes - also könntest dein jetziges design warscheinlich problemlos nachbauen.


Also meine Nutzer wären ziemlich überfordert damit, so eine global-galaktische Universallösung zu benutzen. Den Support dafür möchte ich auch nicht machen, weil da bestimmt 1001 Fragen kommen. Genau von so einem Ding (Kablink Vibe) möchte ich gerade weg! Allerdings habe ich bei kleinen schlanken Einzellösungen das Problem, dass ich keine gemeinsame Nutzer- und Rechteverwaltung habe.


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2013)

@Klicki: Unter Umständen ist Invision Power Board was für Dich, ist aber nicht ganz so billig und als Deutsche User würde ich Dir vom Ebusiness Modul "Nexus" abraten, da es keine fortlaufenden Rechnungsnummern erzeugt.


----------



## nowayback (9. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von klicki:


> Also meine Nutzer wären ziemlich überfordert damit, so eine global-galaktische Universallösung zu benutzen. Den Support dafür möchte ich auch nicht machen, weil da bestimmt 1001 Fragen kommen. Genau von so einem Ding (Kablink Vibe) möchte ich gerade weg! Allerdings habe ich bei kleinen schlanken Einzellösungen das Problem, dass ich keine gemeinsame Nutzer- und Rechteverwaltung habe.


Generell gilt: Wer das eine will, muss eben das andere mögen.
Jedoch gibts bei uns ja immer irgendwo einen Ausweg und wenn es eine selbstentwickelte Bridge ist zwischen 2 Systemen, aber das ist eben extra Arbeit. Alles Gute hat man selten beisammen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## klicki (9. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> @Klicki: Unter Umständen ist Invision Power Board was für Dich, ist aber nicht ganz so billig und als Deutsche User würde ich Dir vom Ebusiness Modul "Nexus" abraten, da es keine fortlaufenden Rechnungsnummern erzeugt.


Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe mir mal eine Demo erzeugen lassen. Das macht ja einen ziemlich ausgereiften Eindruck und scheint ein guter Kompromiss zwischen unübersichtlicher Universallösung und unabhängigen Einzelkomponenten zu sein. Das Zahlungsmodul brauche ich zum Glück nicht, aber auch ohne das ist der Preis hoch. 

Das BB-Lite von Woltlab ließ sich ganz geschmeidig installieren, aber ich würde die Vollversion brauchen, weil mir einige Funktionen fehlen. Auch damit probiere ich noch herum.


----------

